
Hong Kong Activist Joshua Wong Urges Starbucks to Cancel Hong Kong Franchise - baylearn
https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/hong-kong-activist-joshua-wong-urges-starbucks-to-cancel-local-franchise
======
donotflush
In essence his view of democracy is thus " _have correct opinions or else_ "

It is quite extraordinary to call for a business to be bankrupted just because
the owner stated a fact by calling violent protests 'riots'.

